# Newbie here



## ted (Oct 9, 2010)

hey people i just got my self a cat and i am looking to put a snorkel kit on it and i have no idea how or where to start. i just put itp rims and tires mud lite on it.


_Moved from Site News to the proper section. - Admin_


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome. I'm going to say this, go to the how to section on highlifter. There is a lot of good information on snorkeling your cat on there. Other than that mimb can answer any other questions you may have.

BTW what kind of CAT did you get?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Eight said:


> Welcome. I'm going to say this, go to the how to section on highlifter. There is a lot of good information on snorkeling your cat on there. Other than that mimb can answer any other questions you may have.
> 
> BTW what kind of CAT did you get?


Why dont we have that info here?? We need that info here!! :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^You tell me.lol I wish I would have documented everything I used, I would have given it to you to put on here p.


----------

